# Disable touch screen Oasis2



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have read that there is a way to disable the touch screen on the Oasis2. I cannot find the setting. When I touch the 3 dots on the screen, I do not see option to disable.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have read that there is a way to disable the touch screen on the Oasis2. I cannot find the setting. When I touch the 3 dots on the screen, I do not see option to disable.


You got the new update? You need that one. 5.9.2.0.1

Then while in a book you touch the 3 dots and its the 4th item down. Right below settings.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Oasis2 just arrived todAy, but I guess I do not have the new update. Will it update automatically?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I bet it will update when I put it on the charger tonight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> My Oasis2 just arrived todAy, but I guess I do not have the new update. Will it update automatically?


Probably, if you leave it connected to WiFi.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My new Oasis2 was on the charger all night with the wifi on. Still no update this morning. My device still shows that I have 5.9.0.51.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> My new Oasis2 was on the charger all night with the wifi on. Still no update this morning. My device still shows that I have 5.9.0.51.


These things tend to roll out over time. So some get it right away and some weeks later. It's available on the website if you want to download it and update manually. With some updates that had desired features I've done that . . .it's pretty easy and explained on the software update page.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I decided to do the manual update install and put on my brave hat. I followed all the directions and was thinking this was quite easy. I downloaded the update to my computer, then dragged it to the Kindle drive. My Oasis2 was connected to my Mac via USB. I got a message that an update was not available, even though I know I downloaded 5.9.2.0.1. Frustrating!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

You need to get the correct .bin file. For example Oasis (8th generation) update will not work on Oasis (9th generation). Kindle will check when it starts up and if it is the wrong one, it will delete the update file without doing anything with it, I think with a message something like what you saw (but hard to say without more detail).

Assuming you have the correct update file on the Kindle, the last step is to go to Settings, click the triple-dot menu, and tap Update Your Kindle (which should be enabled).


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

tsemple said:


> You need to get the correct .bin file. For example Oasis (8th generation) update will not work on Oasis (9th generation). Kindle will check when it starts up and if it is the wrong one, it will delete the update file without doing anything with it, I think with a message something like what you saw (but hard to say without more detail).
> 
> Assuming you have the correct update file on the Kindle, the last step is to go to Settings, click the triple-dot menu, and tap Update Your Kindle (which should be enabled).


I trashed all the update files I had downloaded and started all over. I know I got the right .bin for the 9th generation. I dragged it to my Kindle, unplugged, opened my Kindle to HOME. The directions say to go to the MENU from HOME. I do not see an option for MENU. I went to SETTINGS, but no help there. I see nothing that says anything about an update. When I go to the specifics, it still shows the original firmware 5.9.0.5.1


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I trashed all the update files I had downloaded and started all over. I know I got the right .bin for the 9th generation. I dragged it to my Kindle, unplugged, opened my Kindle to HOME. The directions say to go to the MENU from HOME. I do not see an option for MENU. I went to SETTINGS, but no help there. I see nothing that says anything about an update. When I go to the specifics, it still shows the original firmware 5.9.0.5.1


Go to settings --device options. Now it depends on the software, but its either right there, or as in the new update it will be under advance options. 
So try 
settings -- device options (if "update your kindle" is not there go to this following)
settings -- device options -- advanced options

you have to do the update from the kindle after you get the bin on it. Now I had to do it twice on my Voyage, which was a first. After I put it on, update your kindle was grayed out. So I downloaded it again and put it in the "kindle" main directory again. Then suddenly I had the "update kindle".
s


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Go to settings --device options. Now it depends on the software, but its either right there, or as in the new update it will be under advance options.
> So try
> settings -- device options (if "update your kindle" is not there go to this following)
> settings -- device options -- advanced options
> ...


Neither of the options in Device Options was available. However, now when I select the 3 buttons on the top left, I have Update Your Kindle, but it is grayed out. I think I am getting closer.

ETA: I dragged the .bin file a second time and the Update message went from gray to black. It is now updating. Thanks for all the help, everyone!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Neither of the options in Device Options was available. However, now when I select the 3 buttons on the top left, I have Update Your Kindle, but it is grayed out. I think I am getting closer.
> 
> ETA: I dragged the .bin file a second time and the Update message went from gray to black. It is now updating. Thanks for all the help, everyone!
> 
> ETA #2: My Oasis2 looked like it was updating, but I guess it was't. There is still option to disable touchscreen, and my details show the old update, not,the new one. Sigh.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Geesh! Sometime in the past hour there must have been an update. I was able to disable the touchscreen, but maybe I did not think this through! Now how do I get back to my library or access other features? 

ETA:  Ahhh! When I close and open the cover all is restored!


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

BTW, that's my favorite feature. It makes it easier to lie down and hold the Oasis above me.

Laboriously typed on my tablet.


----------

